# Looking for some  video games that make you use your brain



## Nardo6670 (Jan 23, 2014)

Could be a strategy RPG, point and click, or any other sort of game. I'm looking for some games where you actually have to use your brain/think  to beat any sort of boss, or solve puzzles. Game doesn't really hold your hand,etc.

Could be from PS2/PS3/GC/Wii/Vita/DS/3DS systems


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 24, 2014)

I've heard that the _Professor Layton_ series is worth a look, but I've never played it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 24, 2014)

No PC?

I guess there are some of the Myst games on the PS2 and Xbox, so get those.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 24, 2014)

The Cat Lady.

I think it's on xbox, not quite sure though


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 24, 2014)

/thread


----------



## Mael (Jan 24, 2014)

Journey, Spec Ops: The Line, and basically any Math Blaster game.  friend drove hard in the paint.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 24, 2014)

Portal 2.



...Not really, sort of.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 24, 2014)

Anti-chamber on the pc/steam is great.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 24, 2014)

Mael said:


> Journey, *Spec Ops: The Line*, and basically any Math Blaster game.  friend drove hard in the paint.



Its a shooter with a good story I think the OP is asking for something a bit different going by his initial post.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jan 24, 2014)

Just buy it... Don't ask questions...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 27, 2014)

Hitman Blood Money - Play on the hardest difficulty on your first playthrough.
Really listen to your briefing and remember what was said...study all the AI's movements, have patience, learn how they move and gauge WHEN is the right time to strike and HOW you should strike.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 27, 2014)

999 and Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward says hi.


----------



## Itachі (Jan 27, 2014)

The Hitman Series minus Absolution because it doesn't require as much thinking.

Also Portal can be quite challenging.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 27, 2014)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> The Hitman Series minus Absolution because it doesn't require as much thinking.
> 
> Also Portal can be quite challenging.



Someone with GOOD TASTE!!!!!!!!

I thought I'd be the only one to suggest Lord 47


----------



## Itachі (Jan 27, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Someone with GOOD TASTE!!!!!!!!
> 
> I thought I'd be the only one to suggest Lord 47



Right back at you.

Nope, I've been enjoying the series since I was a kid. 

I recently bought Absolution and while it's a good game in it's own right it's kind of disappointing compared to the other games.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah, 999 and Zero Escape.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

Legaia 2 for the ps2


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 27, 2014)

XCOM: Enemy Unknown on the PS3/PC/whatever.


----------

